# Cash won't stop talking



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash has always been a talker, but the last week he's taken it up a notch. He seems to be talking constantly now - when he sees something outside, wants to play, and mostly when he's sitting next to me on the couch. If I'm not paying attention to him, he will start with big sighs, then moving into his "talking" and then he flat out barks at me. I don't like the barking right next to my face, so I will ignore that and if he won't stop then he has to get off the couch. 

Anyone else have a constant talker?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley started talking to us all the time after she finished her first heat. I love it!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I do love the talking and I think that I've created a monster by encouraging it (and even "talking" back to him). He definitely knows how to get his point across. I love his cute little expressive face when he's talking.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE does it when I'm on the phone - thinks I must be talking to him - just being a V - it's just all about him - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

CrazyCash said:


> I do love the talking and I think that I've created a monster by encouraging it (and even "talking" back to him). He definitely knows how to get his point across. I love his cute little expressive face when he's talking.


June is my talker.
She talks to me though out the day and I answer her,
She has also tried to demand things by barking like Cash.
When she tries it, I tell her to go lay down.
She figured out it doesn't get her the results she wants and has quit for the most part.
She also greets people by talking.
I was in the store with her last Friday, I young kid came running up to her. She started ro roo roo and the kid slid to a stop ten feet away. Then he turned and ran the opposite direction. I think her confused her greeting with a growl.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I can see how some people might mistake the talking for a growl, but if the kid had stuck around long enough, he would have figured it out.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

With both of my dogs there are certain squeaky toys that trigger singing/talking in them. It's hysterical. With the toy squeaking in their mouth, they make noise back at it. Flynn's is a much deeper sound and Luna's is very high pitched.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is known now as "Roo Roo Roo Ruby", she likes the sound of her own voice too


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Vandy talks from the moment the kennel door is open in the morning till she goes to bed. If I tell her to stop doing something I get the Roo Roo Roo and then I tell her cuz I said so. She cracks me up!!


----------

